# Table saw part



## Frost49 (Dec 6, 2013)

I have a pretty old Ti-Car Model LS10 220 volt table saw. Had a small accident and it fell off a skid we keep it on at work and smashed the cast iron fence slide. This part housed the lock down and held the fence. Any ideas of where I can get parts for this? I have done web searches for the company or old parts and can't seem to find anywhere to get them. It might be just too old or such an off brand that there aren't parts anywhere to be had.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Looks like it may be time to upgrade to a new fence. :smile:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

You may luck out and find that an old Delta unisaw fence willbe thesame thing. If not it may work with the existing mounting holes. 

Upgrading to a new style fence may be s good idea but your looking at spending $300 and up.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I was thinking that what's left of that fence kind of looks like a Jet-Lock from an older Delta/Rockwell saw.










Bill


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Since it's made in Taiwan, there's a good possibility that it came from one of the many brands of contractor saws that rolled out of the Mao Shan factory....Ohio Forge, Grizzly, Jet, AFF, Omega, etc. Keep your eyes peeled on Craigslist.


----------



## Frost49 (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks for the info all.> 

Dodgeboy that is an exact match if I ever saw one from the Delta/Rockwell saw.. That might be the route I need to search for parts then. That one isnt' for sale by chance is it? :thumbsup:


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Frost,

That isn't my fence but I have one like it. I sent you a 'Visitor message'.

Bill


----------

